# what kind of plants do cherry shrimps like?



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

any kind of plant that has enough surface area for them to stand on will make them happy.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Mosses, guppy grass, any kind of carpeting plant. Any plant that catches food for them to scavange.

A quick note on guppy (najas) grass: it will overtake just about any tank, so only put it in there if you want a lot of it!


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

My Cherry's have a huge moss "jungle gym" to play in but I swear, they love cleaning the anubias nana's leaves and hiding in the 'zome/roots. I have heard that they might be toxic to shrimp, but thats only if you cut them underwater.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Mosses seem to be the preferd place for almost all my shrimp!


----------



## Luenny (May 8, 2006)

My cherries love mosses. I heard that they also eat the microorganism that grows on the mosses.


----------



## T_om (Sep 2, 2004)

Actually, I don't think Cherry shrimp care one way or the other. They do fine with just about any plant you care to keep. Cherry shrimp are not very demanding on their habitat. Keep them in clean water with no chemical build-up and they will be fine.

Tom


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 2, 2006)

Shrimp are really only interested in the micro-organisms growing on the surfaces of plants, decorations, and substrate. Mosses tend to be favored because the large surface area harbors large numbers of the micro-organisms they feed on.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

i have a piece of driftwood covered in riccia and HM surrounding it and they like it. there are bits and pieces of moss that builds up here and there and it seems to be an abundance of stuff on it for them.


----------



## savemyfish (Aug 10, 2005)

the baby ones like to hang out in my HM (baby tears) bush.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

savemyfish said:


> the baby ones like to hang out in my HM (baby tears) bush.


as of today, i agree.


just found that one of the mommas that was carrying laid the eggs somewhere and the little shrimplets are swimming around.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Do you have to do anything special for them to breed? Or just feed them and give them lots of tender love and care? =)


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

i just make sure the water is clean and feed every other day with either flake food or newlifespectrum h20 tablets


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

My cherries, amanos, and 'blue berry' shrimp (which dont breed true at all) all seem to be quite content in ten gal tanks with tons of java moss, duckweed and driftwood. My substrate is aquabase but I would not recomend it... that stuff is horrible, its so dusty and scummy. But the shrimp seem to also love my spawning mops that I orginaly made for my rainbows to breed in cause now the shrimp hide in them, breed in them, and they are great for catching food for the shrimp. The spawing mops are simply yarn 'mops' with either a cork tied to the top or resting on the bottom. Something so simple... that works so well. My cherries seem to be in 7th heaven. Now if only my tank wasnt so darned big and I could catch some of those fast buggers to put in my office tank. LOL


----------



## dean999 (Jun 26, 2017)

if the cherry shrimp eat every kind of plant then do they eat money plant


----------



## Kanak (Dec 15, 2020)

Anyone know where I can purchase rcs and crs in oahu, Hawaii? I have both but would like to purchase more.
I have a big piece of driftwood with several types of moss on it and java moss for ground cover, with java fern, anubias, marimo moss ball and fissidens fontanus moss.


----------



## Griznatch (Nov 9, 2020)

dean999 said:


> if the cherry shrimp eat every kind of plant then do they eat money plant



They don't eat live plants. Your shrimp feed mostly on on biofilm and micro-organisms on surfaces. They are scavengers so leftover food, algae, tat kind of stuff. It's why they make such a good clean up crew. They really like blanched carrots, spinach, dandelion leaves, zuchini, etc..


----------



## en7jos (Jun 7, 2020)

My neo's absolutely love hanging upside down from the floating _salvinia minima_ in their tanks. Judging by the holes that appear in the leaves, they like eating the leaves as well as foraging on the undersides and roots.

But I think moss is king for shrimp; I especially like Christmas moss.


----------



## Griznatch (Nov 9, 2020)

...


----------



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

I have both Amano's and Red Cherry Shrimp. I have a wide variety of plants from to stems to leafy to foreground, moss, and even marimo balls. They are completely unparticular as far as I can tell and love it all. I have not noticed they are particular to mosses or any specific kind of plant. I thought my large weeping moss would be a magnet for them but it is not. 

My tank has Endlers, the two shrimp varieties, and pond snails. Not much threat except for baby shrimp. You mileage may vary depending on how much hiding they need to do in your tank. Moss or thick carpet plants grown to at least a few inches in height are good for babies to keep them hidden in areas where fish can't get in. If it's just a shrimp tank you may want to skip the mosses and thick carpets. They'll have no predators, nothing to fear, and you'd want to see them as much as possible so I'd choose plants that maximize their visibility. Maybe large less complex plants. You do want lots of plant surface area to develop biofilm which they eat incessantly. Mine take shrimp food readily but spend most of their time eating the biofilm and algae off everything.


----------



## SardinePatheNews (Nov 12, 2019)

Makes me smile when shrimp drag Duck weed down like an aquatic Mary Poppins with a green umbrella


----------



## Talono (Oct 19, 2017)

dean999 said:


> if the cherry shrimp eat every kind of plant then do they eat money plant


Cherry shrimp don't eat the actual plants; they just eat microorganisms growing on top of the plants.


----------

